
Microsoft UNIX - pc
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XENIX
======
hernan7
Wow talk about a blast from the past...

I remember working on Xenix for a programming project back in my college days
(early 90's). Back then my only work on Unix had been on AIX and Solaris, and
PC's for me were equivalent to DOS. Seeing a PC do Unix was... weird. You had
multiple consoles, if I remember correctly, and of course the C compiler, yacc
and lex, /usr/bin, the standard library, man pages -- man this thing is
_deep_.

A couple years later Linux came out and the rest is history.

------
xenoterracide
is there anything new to see here? yes M$ had a unix and yes it became SCO.

~~~
ruslan
And yes, both SCO and Xenix are dead now.

